# More Info on Barco SLM G10 & R8 Executive



## nicsim (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi I'm Nicholas and I would like to know more about the Barco SLM G10 & R8 Executive. As this product has been phased out, I haven't to find that much infomation on it. 


Such as service manuals on changing the xenon lamp by removing the parts of the lamp housing.
How to prolong the use of the projector.

Could you also add tips on the usage of this projector

Thank You


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 8, 2008)

While I can't answer too much on these specific models (I work with the ELM R18 director) I can offer some advice.

You will not find manuals for replacing the inner lamp as the manufacturer was only intending to have qualified shops replace the lamp (due to the risk of explosion). That is why you will find Warranty Void If Removed stickers on the lamp housing. I have been working with my lamp distributor who provided me with the materials I need to do it, but they (I'm sure for liability reasons) will not provide me with instruction on how to do it. It's at my own risk. Fortunately we have all the safety gear necessary for my safety, make sure you do as well. With some of the newer models of Christie (and promised by Barco), lamp refurbish kits are being sold but there are no plans on doing this for older models.

The best way to prolong the life of a projector is dillegence in cleaning. Make sure your filters are clean, especially if used in a high particulate environment (I will even use a prefilter in those areas especially if fog is in use). Make sure that you have "clean" power at all times. This can be particularly difficult if used in a rental situation and you are not in charge of verification. Check Barco  where you can find the specs on your projector. Unfortunately, you will have to contact them directly to get the user manual (should be available in .pdf) where you will find the recommended maintenance of the projector.


----------

